# Gonna try a build thread



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been missing the build threads on here so I thought I'd give it a shot. I'm going to get started on another baby bed in the morning and thought I'd try to take a few pictures along the way.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking forward to it. I've been considering another build thread myself. Bring it on, this is going to be a good one.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll be checking on you.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Cool, I've been missing the build threads myself. I'll be following.
--Matt


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

In every project the first step is a trip to the gett'n place. This bed is going to be made from "Clear Pine". Why you ask? Because I lost the argument between my daughter and my wife. I'm not sure how they do it, but they ALWAYs win. I got a good 6 1/2 hours in the shop.

This should be all the materials minus the hardware.









Got it all cut to size. (Spindles were left a couple inches long)









Planed the spindles to the correct thickness. 1/2"









Next was to radius the edges. 1/4 round over.


















Then I cut the tendons. 1" x 1/4"




























This is all I got done today. For thoese that like stats. There are 52 Spindles. Each one was ripped to the correct width, rough cut to length, planned to thickness, Radiused on 4 sides, finished cut to length, then tendons cut on both ends. I figured thats a total of 1196 passes on the table saw, and 208 passes thru the Planner. I'll try to hit it some more tomorrow after church.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks good, this will be nice to follow. Funny how the wife seems to have such an influence, even on the type of wood for a project. :blink::laughing:


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Photos aren't loading for me, but I'm always interested in watching build threads.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looking good so far bull. 
Wife does it to me all the time. She's the designer and I'm the builder. Your not alone. Lol


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Looks good, this will be nice to follow. Funny how the wife seems to have such an influence, even on the type of wood for a project. :blink::laughing:





Dominick said:


> Looking good so far bull.
> Wife does it to me all the time. She's the designer and I'm the builder. Your not alone. Lol


It's not just the wife but my daughter too. She's pretty like her mama but she acts like me, so it's like argueing with a pretty me, and that just ain't right. Like I said I never win when it's them against me.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I only got an hour in the shop today just too many other things going on. But like someone on here once said and hour in the shop, is an hour in the shop. I did get the legs layed out and the holes drilled. I even got the threaded inserts installed.



















There are some in the back ground too. Ohh I also tried my hand at cutting one of the mortises in a piece of scrap. It's very clear I'll need a lot of practice on that.

Thanks for looking Randy


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Since I can't get any time in my shop, and I have been off the last five days, I'm in for this build. I got side tracked sharpening plane irons and chisel and have not even finished that yet. I may as well actually watch someone get some work done on their project. Maybe it will inspire me to get down there and finish my jewelry box project.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Looking good so far bull.
> Wife does it to me all the time. She's the designer and I'm the builder. Your not alone. Lol


 +1 to the wife designing and me building too. Looking good.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm still here randy. Take the time when you can. 
Im Liking the progress so far.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Well I wasn't very happy at all with my "hand" cutting skills on the mortises so I headed to Woodcrafter just down the street and bought a Powermatic Morticing Machine. It just so happened that they were having a 10% off sale. I spent most of Monday evening putting it togeather and tuning it to my specs.










I spent all Tuesday evening and tonight cutting the mortises. I must say this machine made it much easier.



















Tomorrow evening I hope to start some assembly. Thanks again for looking, and all the nice comments. 

Randy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's a nice tool you got there. You almost sound disappointed?
You should be happy. Nice purchase. 
Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Good call on the Powermatic. I have the same one and would have hated to do that many mortices without one. :thumbsup:

Build is looking good and I'm looking froward to seeing it come together :icon_smile:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm jealous of you're new machine bull! i'm sure it really made those mortises go by quick. 

I'm watching your build with enthusiasm because I have a little one on the way, want to build a crib, but don't have time. So keep it up!


----------



## jaydawg74 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

First order of business this evening was to bandsaw the top of the headboard, then start the assembly of the back.




























Front








After letting them set for about 30 minutes I drilled the dowel holes and attached the legs.


















Can anyone see the mistake in this picture?










I went into the house to get a cold drink, when I came back out, there it was big as day I glued one leg on one way and the other one pointing the other. I almost craped my pants. I went into panic mode and quickly took a mallet and carefully knocked it apart. Cleaned it up, resanded, and reassembled. Man that was close because I almost stayed in for the night. Lesson learned when you're tired silly mistakes like this happen. Well tomorrow I plan to assemble the ends and glue the top trim piece on the head board.
Thanks guys for all the comments.

Randy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's funny randy. Nice save. When im tired I call it a night. Don't want to get sloppy. 
Your moving along on this. Looks good. Besides I couldn't see your mistake. Lol. Maybe I'm tired.


----------



## mikekahle (May 22, 2012)

Nice looking baby cage.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Dominick said:


> That's funny randy. Nice save. When im tired I call it a night. Don't want to get sloppy.
> Your moving along on this. Looks good. Besides I couldn't see your mistake. Lol. Maybe I'm tired.


 
Dom, 
 If you look at the last picture you can see one leg pointing south and the other headed north. Shoot I took pictures of it and everything was actually done for the night. I was tired and that's why I stopped when I did, I just happened to go back to the shop to wind down and kinda plan what to do next. As I looked at the panel I'd just glued I was feeling the joints for flush and glue squeeze out when all the sudden WHAT THE....... I almost choked on my drink then, panic mode kicked in and luckily I was able to save it. I spent the next several minutes looking over everything to see if I'd made some other mistake, thankfully all looks good. 

Thanks,

Randy


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks good so far. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## NYKen (Aug 24, 2012)

Lookin good so far. Just read through the first page, and youre gettin alot done at a good pace. Nice catch on the backwards glued leg. Was it the one where the inserts are facing the spindles? was wondering how you were gonna sneak fasteners in that small space.

Ken


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

NYKen said:


> Lookin good so far. Just read through the first page, and youre gettin alot done at a good pace. Nice catch on the backwards glued leg. Was it the one where the inserts are facing the spindles? was wondering how you were gonna sneak fasteners in that small space.
> 
> Ken


 
Thanks for the compliments. The inserts are supposed to be on the inside, that's where the "bed springs" attach. The bolts arn't very long about 1/4-20 x 3/4" I think. If you look at the last oicture the back leg is pointing to the left and the front leg is pointing to the right. The back leg deos kinda blend in with the other boards sitting on the table so I guess you have to look hard at it. 

The funny thing is (well funny now) I took the picture and everything but didn't notice it untill I went back in the shop.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Getting more and more interesting! I am watching still ...


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Didn't take long tonight, have to take mama out for dinner.

First top piece in place, (brad nails and glue)



















Second piece in place. Kinda jerry-rigged some clamps but they seem to work.









Ends glued up.










Now let the glue dry good and start sanding / routing the edges. Untill tomorrow, thanks again for looking,

Randy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking great, Randy!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is definitely turning out great. Awesome work for sure. Thanks for posting the step by step thus far. I'm loving it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking good. I'm glad I'm not the only one who has had those OMG what did I do that for moments.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

I got a lot done today, first was to cut the raduii on the top and end panels.



























Then it was a bunch of sanding. And finally I was able to do the dry fit.




























I also was able to get the stain on. I used General Gel Stain color was "Java"


























After it drys for a couple of days I'll start with the Poly. It's almost done, thanks for all the kind comments and putting up with me and my build. I enjoy all the other build threads on here so much I just wanted to give it a go. 

Thanks again,

Randy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job randy. That's something your child is going to hopefully have, to pass down to their child. What's your base going to be? And what. Sorry if I missed that. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok i know it's been awhile but I've been busy and i just now got the bed delivered. Here are the final pictures. The first couple will hopefully answer Dom's question. It showes the springs attached.




























It's set at it's highest setting. The spring "hangers" pivot so they can be lowered just by swinging them up, or moving them down to the next hole.

Thanks for looking and all the nice comments, Sorry it took so long to get this finished / closed out.

Randy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks randy. It looks great, you did an amazing job on it. Something to be proud of.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks terrific! Nicely done!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome bed man. Enjoyed watching you build it. Definite heirloom.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good , but I am fairly certain that the mattress support is supposed to hang from the bolts all the time, not stand on them it centers the weight better. Also there is the two finger space rule for the mattress, you should not be able to put two fingers between the mattess and crib side.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

The spacing is good, less then 2 fingers. The bed is built to regulation size. Except for the spacing between the bars, I built it closer then regulation. 

As for the springs hanging, instead of swung up, I'm thinking a 6 or 8 pound baby ain't going to put too much stress on the supports. But it goes a long way to making it easier on mama, when you don't have to bend over so far while tending to the child. Hat's what I've been told anyways. Thanks for the comment and for looking out, most folks wouldn't say anything.

Randy


----------

